# Decoy Weight Molds



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Anyone out there know of a company or website that sells decoy weight molds?? specifically the strap weights?? Thanks if advance

madison


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You still want to make your weights after what h2ofwlr said at Cliff's???

Watch out for the fumes. :dead:

[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-04-05 13:27 ]


----------



## duckman37 (Apr 12, 2002)

If you are talking about weights for divers I use a muffin tin and put a screweye or copper wire,put a bend in it and let silidify.Or use the ACE design works great for puddlers.Put a little piece of shock cord at the end of your line to take the jerk out and also to help keep the line tight on the decoy.

_________________
Tak'em Boy's

[ This Message was edited by: duckman37 on 2002-04-18 21:07 ]


----------

